# Draw Length



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

How do you determine draw length for the slingshot? I've read that for bow shooting that you measure from fingertip to fingertip and then divide by 2.5. Is it the same for the slingshot or is it different.
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Draw length for a slingshot all depends on your particular shooting style, be it face anchor, semi of full butterfly etc.

Best way I find to measure it is to take a piece of string and attach it to your fork as you would bands. Draw the string out like you were shooting and then measure the length of the string.

Be sure to subtract your folded pouch length and this will give you your draw length for when making bands.

A simple approximation to get you started is to divide this by 5 for flat bands, divide by 4 for tubes.

If you want to be a bit more accurate, you can check the elongation of the rubber you are using and use these results to determine your cutting length.


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, as stated above I followed the divide by 5 approach and ended up with bands around 200mm which appears to work well for my draw length - as I favour a solid, constant anchour have decided that drawing back to my ear as I extend my sling arm full forward to be the best approach for me at this stage. Cheers.


----------

